# New shield slide release very hard to use



## gr8johnson2015 (Nov 20, 2015)

I just got my Shield 9mm. I have not fired it yes. But of course I wanted to check it out and strip it down and get familiar with it. Well with no mag in and the slide locked back the slide release is very hard to push and release the slide. With the slide locked back and then a mag in, it is almost impossible to release the slide. I have to use both hands to push down on the release. I am a man by the way. Anyone else have this issue? Will it lighten up after some shooting? Thanks.


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

yes I to have one its very hard, I found it you push the side back a the same time it helps a lot. also when breaking down leave the mag in push slide back and lock push lever down remove mag push slide back let it come forward and than pull the trigger the slide will caome right 
good luck
dave


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

The shield is notorious for a difficult slide release. It does loosen up over time but for now just "sling shot" the slide. Problem solved.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I also have found a hard slide release........ Although when I have a magazine with ammunition in it it works way better......


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I never use it, so I didn't notice. Just slingshot it, till it loosens up, or you stop caring.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

gr8johnson2015 said:


> I just got my Shield 9mm. I have not fired it yes. But of course I wanted to check it out and strip it down and get familiar with it. Well with no mag in and the slide locked back the slide release is very hard to push and release the slide. With the slide locked back and then a mag in, it is almost impossible to release the slide. I have to use both hands to push down on the release. I am a man by the way. Anyone else have this issue? Will it lighten up after some shooting? Thanks.


The shield has a stiff dual captive recoil spring to make sure the gun will function correctly and so that you won't have to replace it after a short time.

You are experiencing the down side of this .........difficulty in locking the slide back.

And dont forget that semi auto pistols are made to lock open on an empty mag so there will always be difficulty in over riding the mag .

I have handled quite a few shields out of the box and they are always very stiff at first.

After you give your shield its initial cleaning put on a pair of gloves and work the slide and slide catch while you set at the computer and read the threads on the Handgun Forum.


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I checked my friends brand new shield too. They were both the same. With no mag installed with the slide locked back it is nearly impossible to use the release lever. However when there is a mag in it I am able to release the slide using the lever. I guess this is how it is supposed to work. I guess it will also loosen up a bit with usage. Thanks gang for the responses.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

On my 9 Shield, I just use my left non-shooting hand. I will loosen over time but it's flat and stiff.


----------

